# Gaunt's Ghosts The Founding Boxset



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Only 750
Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Gaunt's Ghosts The Founding Trilogy Box Set
£50


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone buy this? It doesn't seem to be selling as well as I thought. I'm very fickle I didn't buy them because of the red spines, I thought it looked cheap!!

Most interested in how the series performed at a new reading? It's a while since I read them.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Even in spite of having bought the Gaunt‘s Ghosts series three times over already, I _might_ have bought it if they actually released the rest of the series in this format, but I feel somewhat burned after having bought the Ciaphas Cain and Eisenhorn box sets and them never releasing the rest of the books in similar boxes.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I have the Cain and Eisenhorn ones too. I would be pretty confident that we will see Ravenor this year. Not so sure about Cain. Though I would far rather have seen the Eisenhorn and Ravenor trilogies in the same format as the new Titanicus book. Even if they had staggered the releases over a few years.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Never understood the point of buying these expensive "special versions" of the books just so they look pretty in the shelf. Could be perhaps because I have my books put away due to the lack of space, but still.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well that‘s pretty much it - I have them on my shelf specifically for display. Most of these special editions I have not even opened beyond looking at the artwork inside since I often also pick up the standard version for reading purposes, so they are also in mint condition.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I alway read them. I enjoy reading a nice heavy book with thick paper. The thin pulp paper in the box sets puts me off slightly.


----------

